

Analysis: World of Goo’s iPad Launch - zachbeane
http://2dboy.com/2011/02/08/ipad-launch/

======
cubicle67
please, 2dboy, please don't capitulate to the loud dumb people. Where's the
enjoyment in completing a level/game if you've been spoon fed it?

related: I played EA's Need For Speed on the iPad recently, and I noticed
they've provided a means to essentially buy your way through the game

~~~
Splines
I don't mind. You don't need to skip the levels if you don't want to. Two
recent puzzle games I've played on the iPhone (Cut the Rope, and Puzzler
World) both offer ways to skip through difficult puzzles, and I've yet to use
them.

Re: EA's "buying your way through a game", this is old (comparatively)
behaviour that's been going on in XBLM and PSN. It's annoying, but so far it's
been ignorable. Multiplayer that requires DLC rubs me the wrong way, but I
vote with my wallet and stop playing when this sort of thing happens (it's
been rare that I've found continued value in a game when they do this, but I
suspect I'm in the minority).

------
nhangen
Didn't think I could gain more respect for this team, but reading this made it
happen.

I love the honesty about playing the app store lottery and comparing it to
console sales. Thank you!

------
sosuke
Getting featured by Apple is something every app developer hopes for. Hell I'd
have loved to have had my Valentine's themed game
([http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/three-or-more-valentines-
matc...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/three-or-more-valentines-
match/id414832440)) featured in their Valentine's day section
[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewMultiR...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewMultiRoom?fcId=418011237&ign-
mscache=1)

I'm glad they sold well though, more revenue than through any of their other
offerings. I hope they also consider moving to the Mac Store too.

~~~
sid0
Nit: the blog post said "fastest selling", not "most revenue". It's been out
on PC and Wii for over two years, so it's probably earned much more money on
both the platforms by now.

------
AppDev054
That Top Grossing Rank chart is great! Check out the rectangles... Top 25?
Easier to get into than the Top 10.

